# Todays barn find 1890s Spalding mens



## tommydale1950 (Jul 2, 2013)

here are some pictures of todays barn find . badge says Spalding it is a block chain set up ...enjoy


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jul 2, 2013)

*more Spalding pictures*

more pictures ...enjoy


----------



## bricycle (Jul 2, 2013)

...if I was enjoying myself more... it would be illegal.


----------



## Iverider (Jul 2, 2013)

NICE! Love that chain tensioner setup.

If you should decide this is too tall for you, pm me!


----------



## sqrly (Jul 2, 2013)

That is really neat.  I to like the chain tensioner.


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Cool Spalding!!!!*

I Love It!!!

Really Love Those Hubs and the Fork Base!!

Enjoy It!


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 2, 2013)

Extremely rare find there. You now own a bicycle with a very rich history.
Check out this sight  http://bsamuseum.wordpress.com/1896-spalding-christy-saddle/

Enjoy your new find.


----------



## Denver Razorback (Jul 2, 2013)

Pretty sweet bike!  Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 2, 2013)

Those dropouts are ingenious!


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 2, 2013)

Must be missing the spoon brake set-up.......?


----------



## thehugheseum (Jul 2, 2013)

Great find! If it needs a new home please let me know


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 2, 2013)

You have uncovered a number of nice barn finds lately, nice job!
Is there a search engine or classified ads specifically for barns I need to know about? 
Chris


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jul 3, 2013)

*RE finds*

These latest barn finds came about from word of mouth. A guy I bought parts from was talking to the owner of the spaulding and my name was mentioned as someone who likes antique bicycles . He gave me this gentlemens # and I met him at his farm. the Spaulding was in the barn loft with around  10/12 / more bikes mostly womens .partial list includes 38 roadmaster boys and girls 1920s peerless 1930s vim and 48 roadmaster boys and girls he was asking between 400 and 500 dollars for them separately ...Tom


----------



## sam (Jul 3, 2013)

You'll need to get a copy of the book "Iron Riders" to see the Spalding in action.


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jul 6, 2013)

*spalding seat*

can anyone tell from the picture what model of seat this was ,? I dont believe its Christy but it might be "Hygenica" ?...thanks ..Tom .please see Spalding pictures


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 6, 2013)

There should be a makers stamp under the wooden frame.
It might be a Garford #17.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 8, 2015)

bump


----------



## vincev (Apr 8, 2015)

Bump a 2 year old thread??


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 8, 2015)

TOC Renaissance


----------

